

5 Regrets People Make on their Deathbed - franze
http://longtermtips.tumblr.com/post/6138846847/top-5-regrets-people-make-on-their-deathbed

======
brown9-2
Previously submitted and killed with a few dozen comments:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2615886>

